# كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس



## مسلمة مصرية (24 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله هذا كلام لا يجوز أبدا فى حق الأنبياء 


سيدنا لوط تقولون عنه هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ لانَّهُ خَافَ انْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ. 
31 وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «ابُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الارْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الارْضِ. 
32 هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي ابَانَا خَمْرا وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا». 
33 فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ ابِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا. 
34 وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ انَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «انِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ ابِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْرا اللَّيْلَةَ ايْضا فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا». 
35 فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ ايْضا وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا 
36 فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ ابِيهِمَا. 
37 فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوابَ» - وَهُوَ ابُو الْمُوابِيِّينَ الَى الْيَوْمِ. 
38 وَالصَّغِيرَةُ ايْضا وَلَدَتِ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بِنْ عَمِّي» - وَهُوَ ابُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ الَى الْيَوْمِ. *


----------



## Basilius (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله هذا كلام لا يجوز أبدا فى حق الأنبياء 


أنقر للتوسيع...


لست انت من تقرري ان هذا يجوز او لا يجوز في المسيحية 
الانبياء بشرا ولا يوجد بشر بدون خطية 





وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ لانَّهُ خَافَ انْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ. 
31 وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «ابُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الارْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الارْضِ. 
32 هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي ابَانَا خَمْرا وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا». 
33 فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ ابِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا. 
34 وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ انَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «انِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ ابِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْرا اللَّيْلَةَ ايْضا فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا». 
35 فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ ايْضا وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا 
36 فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ ابِيهِمَا. 
37 فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوابَ» - وَهُوَ ابُو الْمُوابِيِّينَ الَى الْيَوْمِ. 
38 وَالصَّغِيرَةُ ايْضا وَلَدَتِ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بِنْ عَمِّي» - وَهُوَ ابُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ الَى الْيَوْمِ. 

أنقر للتوسيع...



اة فية حاجة ؟؟؟*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (25 يونيو 2008)

ممكن توضحي ايه اللي مزعلك في النص عن (لوط) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تحديدا


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أتحدث لأن الأنبياء معصومون من الكبائر
 ما هذا تزعمون أن نبيا ربى بناته على هذه الأخلاق الرذيله ؟
ثم يتم شرح ما حدث هكذا ؟
ثم تتعبون لله بمثل هذه الألفاظ ؟؟؟؟؟؟
سيدنا لوط الذى رفض الفاحشه التى فعلها قومه واستعف هو و بناته 
أين عصمة الاأنبياء إذن اليسوا هم القدوه الصالحه التى نتعلم منها ؟ 
بصراحه هذا الكلام لو موجود فى كتاب عادى لاستحييت أن أقرأه *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (25 يونيو 2008)

اسمعي يا اخت مسلمة ..
عندما تتحاوري وتسألي في المسيحية لا تفترضي ان اسلامك صادق قبل السؤال ..
*من قال ان الانبياء معصومون ؟؟؟؟*

[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:23 إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله
Rom 3:12 الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا. ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.
[/Q-BIBLE]​ 
ثانيا : لوط لم يكن يعلم بما فعلته ابنتاه كما هو واضح في النص​ 
ثالثا :
*غرض الله من ذكر تلك القصة بكتابه الصادق و المعصوم*
+ بيان نتيجه اختيار لوط الخاطئ لمعاشرة الاشرار​
*[Q-BIBLE] 
Psa 1:1 

طوبى للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس.​
[/Q-BIBLE]* 
+ بيان التأثير السئ للخمر
[Q-BIBLE] 
Pro 23:20 لا تكن بين شريبي الخمر بين المتلفين أجسادهم​
Pro 23:21لأن السكير والمسرف يفتقران والنوم يكسو الخرق.
[/Q-BIBLE]​​​*[Q-BIBLE] 
Eph 5:18​

ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح،*​*

[/Q-BIBLE]* 


+ ثالثا : وقت حدث ما حدث لم يكن هناك تشريع بعد يحرم ما حدث​


----------



## الكنيسة المفدية (25 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين*

ودخلت البكر واضطجعت مع أبيها ولم يعلم باضطجاعها ولا بقيامها. وحدث في الغد أن البكر قالت للصغيرة إني قد اضطجعت البارحة مع أبي؛ نسقيه خمراً الليلة أيضاً فادخلي اضطجعي معه فنحيي من أبينا نسلاً؛ فسقتا أباهما خمراً في تلك الليلة أيضاً؛ وقامت الصغيرة واضطجعت معه ولم يعلم باضطجاعها ولا بقيامها​

*الأمر واضح هنا أن لوط لم يكن يعلم أي شيء عن الأمر *


أبونا قد شاخ وليس في الأرض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الأرض؛ هلم نسقي أبانا خمراً ونضطجع معه؛ فنحيي من أبينا نسلاً


*هذا هو الهدف وليس الخطية فى حد ذاتها ولكن الوسيلة خاطئة ولكن نتيجة المجتمع  الشرير وما هو سائد فية الذى يعيشون فية عكس صورتة فيهم وجعلهم يفعلون هذا*



والامر الاهم هو لوط ليس نبياً في الكتاب المقدس​


*وحيث أنه لم تكن هناك شريعة مكتوبة في عهد لوط وابنتيه؛ فإن الله أظهر رفضه لهذه الخطية؛ في مستقبل الأيام؛ بعد أن وضع الشريعة التي أوحى بها إلى موسي النبي؛ فقد أراد الرب أن يؤكد أن ما فُعل كان خطية؛ وبعد أن أخطأ نسل موآب ونسل عمون في مستقبل الأيام في عدم صنع الرحمة مع شعب إسرائيل في البرية؛ ولم يحفظوا العمل الذي فعله إبراهيم مع أبيهم لوط وصلاته لأجلهم .. لذلك أظهر الرب رفضه لكل هذه الأفعال دفعة واحدة فقال في وحيه المقدس ((لا يدخل عموني ولا موآبي في جماعة الرب؛ حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منهم أحد في جماعة الرب إلى الأبد. من أجل أنهم لم يلاقوكم بالخبز والماء في الطريق عند خروجكم من مصر ولأنهم استأجروا عليك بلعام بن بعور من فتور آرام النهرين لكي يلعنك."تثنية3:23و4*​

*بالرغم من أن الخطية قد تستحق نوعاً أخراً من العقاب؛ إلا أن الرب قرر عليهم ذات العقاب الذي قرره على أبناء الزنى في عبادة الأوثان ؛ حيث أن الوحي المقدس قال: ((لا يدخل ابن زنى في جماعة الرب. حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منه أحد في جماعة الرب. لا يدخل عموني ولا موآبي في جماعة الرب. حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منهم أحد في جماعة الرب إلى الأبد.))​*

ولكن تستغربى من موقف الكتاب المقدس بخصوص هذا الامر وعصمة الانبياء اريد ان اقول لكى بعض الاشياء​
*لا عصمة لا للأنبياء ولا للقديسين ولا لأي بشر على الأرض؛ على الإطلاق؛ بإستثناء السيد المسيح وحده ... لأنه ببساطة الكل مولود وفيه سم الخطية؛ وبالتعبير الإسلامي؛ فقد ورد في صحيح البخاري في كتاب بدء الخلق في باب صفة إبليس وجنوده؛ قول محمد ((‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو الْيَمَانِ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏شُعَيْبٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي الزِّنَادِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْرَجِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ‏ ‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ‏ ‏قَالَ: ‏قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏‏كُلُّ بَنِي ‏آدَمَ ‏‏ يَطْعُنُ الشَّيْطَانُ فِي جَنْبَيْهِ بِإِصْبَعِهِ حِينَ يُولَدُ غَيْرَ ‏عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ ‏ذَهَبَ يَطْعُنُ فَطَعَنَ فِي الْحِجَابِ))​*:smil16:


ماذا يقول القران على امراة لوط وعلى لوط اسمعى

*حيث يقول القرآن عنها في سورة النمل57 (فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ قَدَّرْنَاهَا مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ) 

وأيضاً في سورة التحريم10 يقول عنها القرآن (ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا امْرَأَةَ نُوحٍ وَامْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا فَلَمْ يُغْنِيَا عَنْهُمَا مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَقِيلَ ادْخُلَا النَّارَ مَعَ الدَّاخِلِينَ)*


إمرأة لوط النبي عندهم؛ تقود الرجال للرجال ... وبعد ذلك يتكلمون عن التوراة التي لا تقدم لوط إطلاقاً على أساس أنه نبي !!!​

*سورة الحجر68-74 (قَالَ إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ ضَيْفِي فَلَا تَفْضَحُونِ. وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُخْزُونِ. قَالُوا أَوَلَمْ نَنْهَكَ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ. قَالَ هَؤُلَاءِ بَنَاتِي إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ. لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ. فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّيْحَةُ مُشْرِقِينَ. فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ). والقرآن يؤكد في سورة هود78 موقف لوط المشين هذا – وهو نبي عندهم كما يؤمنون – فيقول عن لوط (وَجَاءَهُ قَوْمُهُ يُهْرَعُونَ إِلَيْهِ وَمِنْ قَبْلُ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ. قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ هَؤُلَاءِ بَنَاتِي هُنَّ أَطْهَرُ لَكُمْ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُخْزُونِ فِي ضَيْفِي أَلَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلٌ رشيدٌ).​*

*ثم؛ ألم تقل لنا تفاسير القرآن بأن زوجة لوط قد أتت بأهلها الرجال للمارسة الشذوذ الجنسي مع ضيوف لوط؟؟!!! فكيف يقول البعض خجلاً أن لوط يقدم بناته للزواج ؟؟!!! ألم يقل القرآن في سورة القمر43 عن قوم لوط (وَلَقَدْ رَاوَدُوهُ عَنْ ضَيْفِهِ فَطَمَسْنَا أَعْيُنَهُمْ فَذُوقُوا عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ) ؟؟!!! يؤكد القرآن؛ بأنهم جاؤا لمراودة ضيوفه وفعل الفحشاء وليس للزواج!!! بل إن لوط كان يعلم ذلك تماماً؛ فها هو في سورة الأعراف 80و81 (وَلُوطًا إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ. إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّسَاءِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ) فلوط يعرف جيداً لماذا أتوا ؟؟ ليس للزواج وإنما للفحشاء؛ وحتى يحمي ضيوفه؛ فها هو يقدم بناته ليحمي ضيوفه ... (هؤلاء بناتي إن كنتم فاعلين) *​:smi411:


ولا اريد ان اقول المزيد يكفى هذا لان تعرفى ولكن الانسان ينسخ وينقل لنا بدون فهم للنصوص وما عندة​
ولا اريد ان اطيل فى هذا الموضوع يكفى هذا المختصر واترك باقى الاعضاء للرد عليكى

سلام ونعمة


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*

*يا أحبائي ... لوط ليس نبي من أنبياء ألله*


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*

بعد أحابات الأحبة اخرستوس انستي و الكنيسة المفدية أحب أن أضيف بعض الملاحظات :-



> أتحدث لأن الأنبياء معصومون من الكبائر


لوط ليس نبي من أنبياء ألله ... فسؤالك ليس في محله


> ما هذا تزعمون أن نبيا ربى بناته على هذه الأخلاق الرذيله ؟


أين يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان لوط علم بناته هذه الأخلاق ؟!!!


> ثم يتم شرح ما حدث هكذا ؟


أليست الجريمة تشرح في المحكمة بكل تفاصيلها مهما كانت بشعة ؟
فما المانع من أن يذكر لنا الوحي تفاصيل هذه الخطيئة ؟


> ثم تتعبون لله بمثل هذه الألفاظ ؟؟؟؟؟؟


تتحدثين كأنه يوجد ألفاظ نابية ؟!!!
ما اللفظ الذي لم يعجبك ؟ هذا ان قرأتي القصة أصلا 


> بصراحه هذا الكلام لو موجود فى كتاب عادى لاستحييت أن أقرأه


الكتاب المقدس يشرح مصائد الشيطان و يوضح طرق أرتكاب الخطيئة بكل تفاصيلها
ليس ليفعل المؤمن هذه الخطيئة بل ليبتعد عنها


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*



صوت الرب قال:


> *يا أحبائي ... لوط ليس نبي من أنبياء ألله*


نقطة هامة جدا


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أستاذ أخرستوس  بيان الأثر السئ للخمر ؟ بناته لم يشربا الخمر ومع ذلك فعلوا أسوأ الأفعال كما تزعمون 
وطالما لم يكن هناك تشريع يحرم ما حدث كما ذكرت حضرتك  فلماذا لم يطلبا ذلك منه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أستاذ الكنيسه المفديه 
حضرتك قلت أن هذا الفعل لم يكن بنية الخطيئه يعنى نيه سليمه بالإضافه الى انه لم يكن هناك تشريع  إذن فهذه ليست خطيئه فهل يعاقب إنسان بل ذريه كامله بدون سبب  ؟

وأين موقف لوط المشين الذى تحدثت عنه حضرتك 
ثم إن القرآن لما تحدث عن فعل قوم لوط وعما فعلته امرأته لم يتحدث بألفاظ يستحى من يقرؤها بل يفهم ما حدث دون هذه التفاصيل التى تذكرونها *


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> أستاذ أخرستوس بيان الأثر السئ للخمر ؟ بناته لم يشربا الخمر ومع ذلك فعلوا أسوأ الأفعال كما تزعمون
> وطالما لم يكن هناك تشريع يحرم ما حدث كما ذكرت حضرتك فلماذا لم يطلبا ذلك منه ؟


 

*الخمر تاني يا مصرية ... لا لا لا مش ممكن*

*واحدة واحدة .... ونقطة نظام *

** لوط ترك أبراهيم صاحب العلاقة القوية بالله*

** لوك فقد السند والوحيد للعيشة في القداسة*

** جلس في باب سدوم مع رجالها وعرِفَ مبادئهم*

** ولأن المُعاشرات الردية ُتفسد الأخلاق الجيدة *

** أثَّر سلوك أهل سدوم على لوط سلبياً وسايرهم ليُرضيهم*

** شاهد بنات لوط سلوك أهل سدوم فتأثروا بهم*


*فليس *
*غريباً على *
*بنات لم يوجهن *
*الى السلوك بالقداسة *
*أن يسلكن في النجاسة *


*لوط *
*لم يحمي *
*بناته من الشر *
*بالإنفصال التام عن *
*الأشرار فوقع في الشر *

*الخطية ملهاش كبير*

أمثالٌ 7 : 26 
لأَنَّهَا طَرَحَتْ كَثِيرِينَ 
جَرْحَى وَكُلُّ قَتْلاَهَا أَقْوِيَاءُ. ​


----------



## geegoo (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> *أستاذ أخرستوس بيان الأثر السئ للخمر ؟ بناته لم يشربا الخمر ومع ذلك فعلوا أسوأ الأفعال كما تزعمون *
> هو حضرتك بتفهمي الكلام ازاي .....
> ...


منتظر ردك ...


----------



## geegoo (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> *أستاذ الكنيسه المفديه *
> *حضرتك قلت أن هذا الفعل لم يكن بنية الخطيئه يعنى نيه سليمه بالإضافه الى انه لم يكن هناك تشريع إذن فهذه ليست خطيئه فهل يعاقب إنسان بل ذريه كامله بدون سبب ؟*
> *النية السليمة لا تبرر الخطأ...*


 ما حدث هو خطية زنا ... و الاسوأ انها بين بنات و ابيهن ...
و عقاب الله  ليس بدون سبب و لا داعي لهذا التشويش ...
السبب واضح جدا ... زنا و تنجيس لعلاقة طاهرة هي الابوة ...
*و العجيب انه لو كان الله ترك هذا الموضوع كنتم ستنادوا ان المسيحية تشجع زنا المحارم ...*
*رحمتك يارب ...*


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2008)

*سنطيل بالنا عليكِ يا مصرية *

*ولن نغتاظ من كلامك لأنكِ لم تتعرفي على المسيح بعد*

*لكن وجودك في المنتدى في هذا الجو المقدس *

*خيرٌ من أن تكوني في جلسة أخرى *

*الكتاب عندما يذكر خطية ما *

*فهو يُريد أن يُحذرنا *

*لكي لا نقع فيها*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*

غريب امرك...هل لوط نبي اصلا....؟؟ 

ان كان نبي في دينك هذا مو معناه انه نبي في المسيحية

و على فكرة النبي مش معصوم من الخطأ لانه انسان بشر مثلي و مثلك


سلام المسيح​


----------



## الكنيسة المفدية (26 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين*​



> حضرتك قلت أن هذا الفعل لم يكن بنية الخطيئه يعنى نيه سليمه



بكرر مرة ثانية لتوضيح​
*فالهدف المعلن هنا؛ هو إحياء نسل من أبيهما وليس التمتع الوقتي بخطية الزنى؛ وقد كررت الإبنة الكبرى هذا الهدف مرتين في القصة؛ أن الهدف هو إحياء نسل من أبيهما ... ولكن وإن كان الهدف نبيلاً وهو [إحياء نسل] إلا أن الوسيلة كانت خاطئة؛ وهي إحياء هذا النسل من أبيهما .. وكل هذا يرجع إلى القيم الأخلاقية الفاسدة التي سادت المجتمع الذي عاشتا فيه ...*​




> بالإضافه الى انه لم يكن هناك تشريع إذن فهذه ليست خطيئه فهل يعاقب إنسان بل ذريه كامله بدون سبب ؟



وحيث أنه لم تكن هناك شريعة مكتوبة في عهد لوط وابنتيه؛ فإن الله أظهر رفضه لهذه الخطية؛ في مستقبل الأيام؛ بعد أن وضع الشريعة التي أوحى بها إلى موسي النبي؛ فقد أراد الرب أن يؤكد أن ما فُعل كان خطية؛ وبعد أن أخطأ نسل موآب ونسل عمون في مستقبل الأيام في عدم صنع الرحمة مع شعب إسرائيل في البرية؛ ولم يحفظوا العمل الذي فعله إبراهيم مع أبيهم لوط وصلاته لأجلهم .. لذلك أظهر الرب رفضه لكل هذه الأفعال دفعة واحدة فقال في وحيه المقدس ((لا يدخل عموني ولا موآبي في جماعة الرب؛ حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منهم أحد في جماعة الرب إلى الأبد. من أجل أنهم لم يلاقوكم بالخبز والماء في الطريق عند خروجكم من مصر ولأنهم استأجروا عليك بلعام بن بعور من فتور آرام النهرين لكي يلعنك."تثنية3:23و4


بالرغم من أن الخطية قد تستحق نوعاً أخراً من العقاب؛ إلا أن الرب قرر عليهم ذات العقاب الذي قرره على أبناء الزنى في عبادة الأوثان ؛ حيث أن الوحي المقدس قال: ((لا يدخل ابن زنى في جماعة الرب. حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منه أحد في جماعة الرب. لا يدخل عموني ولا موآبي في جماعة الرب. حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منهم أحد في جماعة الرب إلى الأبد.)) 


واريد ان اسالك على اى اساس قولتى انها مش خطيئة

انظرى ماذا قال يوسف :

*وَقَالَ لامْرَأَةِ سَيِّدِهِ: «هُوَذَا سَيِّدِي لاَ يَعْرِفُ مَعِي مَا فِي الْبَيْتِ، وَكُلُّ مَا لَهُ قَدْ دَفَعَهُ إِلَى يَدِي. 9لَيْسَ هُوَ فِي هذَا الْبَيْتِ أَعْظَمَ مِنِّي. وَلَمْ يُمْسِكْ عَنِّي شَيْئًا غَيْرَكِ، لأَنَّكِ امْرَأَتُهُ. فَكَيْفَ أَصْنَعُ هذَا الشَّرَّ الْعَظِيمَ وَأُخْطِئُ إِلَى اللهِ؟».*

وكما وضحت لكى موقف الله من خطيئة بنات لوط​


> وأين موقف لوط المشين الذى تحدثت عنه حضرتك
> ثم إن القرآن لما تحدث عن فعل قوم لوط وعما فعلته امرأته




*موقف لوط المشين هذا – وهو نبي عندهم كما يؤمنون – فيقول عن لوط (وَجَاءَهُ قَوْمُهُ يُهْرَعُونَ إِلَيْهِ وَمِنْ قَبْلُ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ. قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ هَؤُلَاءِ بَنَاتِي هُنَّ أَطْهَرُ لَكُمْ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُخْزُونِ فِي ضَيْفِي أَلَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلٌ رشيدٌ).

ها هو لوط يقدم بناته للزنى لأهل سدوم عمورة ؟؟!!! وأنا أستغرب أوليس هذا هو لوط النبي ؟؟!!! فكيف يقوم بهذا الفعل المشين؟؟!!! أين عصمته؟؟!!! ألم تقولوا أن الأنبياء معصومون من الخطأء ؟؟!!! *



*ألم تقل لنا تفاسير القرآن بأن زوجة لوط قد أتت بأهلها الرجال للمارسة الشذوذ الجنسي مع ضيوف لوط؟؟!!! فكيف يقول البعض خجلاً أن لوط يقدم بناته للزواج ؟؟!!! ألم يقل القرآن في سورة القمر43 عن قوم لوط (وَلَقَدْ رَاوَدُوهُ عَنْ ضَيْفِهِ فَطَمَسْنَا أَعْيُنَهُمْ فَذُوقُوا عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ) ؟؟!!! يؤكد القرآن؛ بأنهم جاؤا لمراودة ضيوفه وفعل الفحشاء وليس للزواج!!!30: بل إن لوط كان يعلم ذلك تماماً؛ فها هو في سورة الأعراف 80و81 (وَلُوطًا إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ. إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّسَاءِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ) فلوط يعرف جيداً لماذا أتوا ؟؟:hlp: ليس للزواج وإنما للفحشاء؛ وحتى يحمي ضيوفه؛ فها هو يقدم بناته ليحمي ضيوفه ... (هؤلاء بناتي إن كنتم فاعلين) *​




> يتحدث بألفاظ يستحى من يقرؤها بل يفهم ما حدث دون هذه التفاصيل التى تذكرونها



*وصعد لوط من صوغر وسكن في الجبل وإبنتاه معه لأنه خاف أن يسكن في صوغر فسكن في المغارة هو وإبنتاه. وقالت البكر للصغيرة أبونا قد شاخ وليس في الأرض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الأرض؛ هلم نَسقي أبانا خمراً ونضطجع معه؛ فنحيي من أبينا نسلاً. فسقتا أباهما خمراً في تلك الليلة؛ ودخلت البكر واضطجعت مع أبيها ولم يعلم باضطجاعها ولا بقيامها. وحدث في الغد أن البكر قالت للصغيرة إني قد اضطجعت البارحة مع أبي؛ نَسقيه خمراً الليلة أيضاً فادخلي اضطجعي معه فنحيي من أبينا نسلاً؛ فسقتا أباهما خمراً في تلك الليلة أيضاً؛ وقامت الصغيرة واضطجعت معه ولم يعلم باضطجاعها ولا بقيامها. فحبلت ابنتا لوط من أبيهما. فولدت البكر ابناً ودعت إسمه موآب وهو أبو الموآبيين إلى اليوم. والصغيرة أيضاً ولدت ابناً ودعت اسمه بن عمي وهو أبو بني عمون إلى اليوم)).*

ما الفاظ الرهيبة التى تتحدثين عنها القصة امام الجميع 

ولكن لماذا لا تنظرين للاسلام ماذا يقول فى اللفاظة

*جاء الأسلمي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فشهد على نفسه أربع مرات بالزنا يقول أتيت امرأة حراما كل ذلك يعرض عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأقبل في الخامسة فقال له : أنكتها ؟:smil16: قال : نعم ، قال فهل تدري ما الزنا ؟ قال : نعم ، أتيت منها حراما مثل ما يأتي الرجل من أهله حلالا قال . فما تريد بهذا القول قال . أريد أن تطهرني فأمر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرجم
الراوي: أبو هريرة
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح 
المحدث: ابن حزم 
المصدر: المحلى 
الصفحة : 11/179 *​

سلام ونعمة


----------



## pariah12 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أتحدث لأن الأنبياء معصومون من الكبائر
> *



*لقد اختلف المسلمون في عصمة الانبياء من الضلال والخطيئه، فمنهم من قال بعصمتهم على الاطلاق، ومنهم من قال بعصمتهم بعد سن البلوغ ونسب اليهم الخطأ في الصغر، ومنهم من قال بعصمتهم في تبليغ الرسائل فقط، وامكان ارتكاب الحطأ فيما سوى ذلك. فالعصمه عندهم تكون من الضلال لا من الخطيئه والرذيله. والرأي الاخير هو ما كان يعتقده الامام محمد عبده مقتي الديار المصريه.

والقرآن ينسب الخطيئه الى كل الانبياء ( باستثناء المسيح) الى ادم وزوجته (بقره 3) (طه 121) والى نوح ( نوح 28) والى ابراهيم (انعام 76) و (ابراهيم 41) والى موسى (نساء 163) (قصص 16) والى محمد (شرح 1-3) (فتح 2).*


----------



## Copty- (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*



مسلمة مصرية قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أستاذ أخرستوس  بيان الأثر السئ للخمر ؟ بناته لم يشربا الخمر ومع ذلك فعلوا أسوأ الأفعال كما تزعمون
> وطالما لم يكن هناك تشريع يحرم ما حدث كما ذكرت حضرتك  فلماذا لم يطلبا ذلك منه ؟؟؟؟*



*استاذة مسلمة مصرية مسلمة بعد التحية والسلام*

*اختى العزيزة لازم نقرا الانجيل بين حيادية ولانقراه باعين المنتقدين والمهاجمين له اختى العزيزة هذا الكتاب قام كل القوم عليه ومازال يتحدى*

لنرى سؤال حضرتك

*اقرى هذه الاية*

*و قالت البكر للصغيرة ابونا قد شاخ و ليس في الارض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الارض*

*نستنبط من هذه الاية عند هلاك سدوم وعمورة اعتقدت البنتين ان كل سكان الارض قد فنوا  وعشان كدة همن قالوا لبعضهم*

*ليس في الارض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الارض*

*وبعدين البنتين كانت افكارهم مشبعة بافكار سدوم وعمورة لانهم كانوا عايشين وسطيهم*


*وبعدين حاجة عقلية هل لو لوط لو كان انسان مش كويس طيب مالداعى ان بنتيه يشربوه خمر ويسكروه*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أنا لا أتكلم عن طريقة عرض ما حدث لسيدنا لوط عليه السلام فقط ولكن عن الكثير من الأشياء التى تعرض لها كتابكم بالتفصيل الجارح 
وليس هدفى التشنيع او اى شئ سئ ولكن الهدف أن يقف كل منصف وباحث عن الحق و يقرأ بحياديه ما يقال له انه دين ويدقق فى الألفاظ التى من المفترض أنه كلام إله يخاطب به أمه ويتحقق هل فعلا يقول الرب مثل هذا أم هذا من قول البشر 
وإن كان الهدف من تلك الحكايات هى الوعظ و النصيحه لعدم الوقوع فى الخطيئه هل كان لابد من ذكر أدق التفاصيل ؟ مع ان القرآن لما تحدث عن القصة لم يصرح بأفعالهم ولم يصفها بألفاظ يستحى منها ولكن فى نفس الوقت عندما نقرؤها ننفر جدا من فعل قوم لوط ونأخذ العبره و العظه 

سؤال لا أطلب إجابته علانية 
 لو قرأ أحد منكم مثل هذا الكلام فى أى كتاب آخر ألن يخجل وهو يقرؤه ؟ مع التذكره انى لا اتحدث عن قصة لوط فقط وانتم تعلمون جيدا ما فى كتبكم من مثل هذه الاشياء *


----------



## Basilius (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيف يوجد هذا فى كتاب مقدس*

انتي سالتي سؤال و تمت الاجابة علية من اكثر من اخ و اجابات محددة 
فبلاش اللت و العجن كتير لو سمحتي 
واي تفاصيل هذة التي تتكلمين عليها و تقولين انة ذكرها ؟؟؟؟ انتي تعلمي جيدا ما ذكرة الكتاب حول هذة القصة فلا داعي للمماطلات
يغلق


----------

